# colan cleansers



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I got this from a colan cleanser review site.*One of the surprising benefits of colon cleansing is that some people experience significant weight loss after treatment. The average colon weighs approximately four pounds. But it is not at all unusual for colon cleansing to flush away as much as ten to thirty pounds of stagnant fecal matter. Keep in mind that you won't see any weight drop from your waistline, but possibly feel a little less bloated.*Was wondering if, anyone knew if there was really any benifit to colan cleansing when your already on laxatives?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Colon cleansers are laxatives with more hype. They are either fiber, stimulatory laxative herbs, osmotic laxatives or a combination of them. Some will add some probiotic bacteria but how well that can take hold when you are flushing stuff out at good clip, I do not know.Yep, if you weigh yourself, then take a bunch of laxatives so you get runny diarrhea, you will weigh a bit less at the end of it, but all the claims of 30-40 pounds of stuff that is in there that you magically get rid of from a few days of laxative abuse don't seem to be anything other than wishful thinking.They always claim only their product will make that go away, but no doctor has ever seen all this impacted stuff in anyone who has had a colonoscopy. Some of the pictures of the impacted stuff that comes out is because some colon cleansers add a clay that makes a "cast" of your intestines that you then poop out. It looks bad, but you wouldn't have had to poop it out if you hadn't put it in there to start with.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen, that's pretty much the same thing my mom said. That the colon cleansers were just a bunch of laxatives.About a year or so ago before I had gotten my Constipation problem. I had boughten a colon cleaning kit for 40 dollars for my dad. It a lot of pills in it, said you were suppose to take 12 pills a day. My dad tried it for a day then quit. (He was and still is taking a lot of laxatives.)He usually takes 8 table spoons of M.O.M. every day along with stool softners and ex lax.


----------

